# قاعدة بيانات عن الطائرات الغير مأهولة uav



## شيراد الجزائر (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 








الكتاب جاهز حملوه على بركة الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكور اخي المووضع الرائع واتمنى كما اسلفت بان يكون كقاعدة للانطلاق .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
استكمالا لما بداته
هذا ملف الجاينس يو أي في
حملوه و طالعوه رجاءا فبه عظيم الفائدة

هذه الآن معلومات عن البريداتور الأمريكية 










هذا الكتيب يشرح عمل المفترس أكثر و هو مرفق في الأسفل
http://www5.0zz0.com/2009/03/20/18/346839999.jpg







وهذا كتيب مرفق آخر 
طالعوه فهو اكثر من رائع


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

السللام عليكم

موضوع رائع ومشكوره هده الجهود


----------



## جاسر (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أنت ثروة , ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لقد تمكنت أخيرا من رفع كتاب الجاينس وهو موضوع في أول نص في هذا الموضوع (عوض أن أقتبس عدلت)
المهم 
http://rapidshare.com/files/212173974/Jane_s_UAV.rar.html 
هذه حزمة من مخططات الطائرات





حملوها وادعوا الله ( أكثر من 85 مخطط )


----------



## zibara (22 مارس 2009)

و الله معلومات مفيدة ما شاء الله عليك
و ان شاء الله تكون قرأت رسالتي اللي ارسلتلك اياها من فترة 
لكي نضع الخطوط الاساسية للمشروع 
تحياتي


----------



## بدري علي (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله وتبارك


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 مارس 2009)

شيراد الجزائر
والله تعجز اللسان 
عن شكرك وإغنائك لقسمك 


وفقك الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخوتي


أتدرون أحبتي أن اسرائيل شغلت و تشغل في أسطولها أكثر من 650 طائرة غير مأهولة . . . 
يا الله يا مهندسينا نقلب الآية 
نداء حار لكل من له معلومة مفيدة أن يثري البحث و له بالغ الأجر إن شاء الله 

أخوكم عادل
الجزائر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
650 طائرة غير ماهولة وقتالية في نفس الوقت كملاحظة بسيطة


----------



## wdelrasheed (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا شيراد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wdelrasheed (11 أبريل 2009)

يا شيراد الجزائر داير موضوع في اساسيات الديناميكا الهوائية


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي شيراد الجزائر بارك الله فيك

أخي لو سمحت إن كان لديك القرص الخاص بشركة zenithair و لأي طائرة من طائراتهم خصوصا 701 

أخي انا اتحدث عن مخططات الطائرة الحقيقية و هي موجودة في موقعهم لكن ما أريده هو القرص الخاص بهم ففيه مخططات أكثر دقة

كما إن امكنك أخي مخططات الطائرة falco 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (8 مايو 2009)

المتميز دائما متميز 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخوتي

بخصوص سؤال الاخ أبي عبيدة َ الجراح كنت أود لو طرح في موضوع المخططات لكنه سؤال و الله أكثر من قيم
المخططات الموضوعة على القرص لست املكها. . . 
لكن أبشر
لي مخططات ال 701 مرسومة باليد من طرف مكتب تصميم هاو من كنداعملوا على إعادة تصنيعها. . . 
المخططات سأرسلها على موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/subscrip...5&folderid=0&sort=lastpost&order=desc&page=2# اطلب تصميم الطائرة التي تريد  في أقرب وقت ممكن بإذن الله 

أحبتي رجاءا لا تبخلوا بأي معلومة من شأنها رفع راية الله عاليا 

أخوكم عادل


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (9 مايو 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخوتي
> 
> بخصوص سؤال الاخ أبي عبيدة َ الجراح كنت أود لو طرح في موضوع المخططات لكنه سؤال و الله أكثر من قيم
> ...




أعتذر لك اخي شيراد الجزائر فعلا ذلك ما كنت اريد فعله و لكن تنبهت للأمر بعد فوات الاوان

أنتظر المخططات بفارغ الصبر أخي شيراد الجزائر


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رجاءا اعيدوا رفع الكتاب بأول الموضوع من جديد

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sary2003 (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور ويعطيك العافيه على هذا الجهد


----------

